# Rebuild 11s Ergopower; Grease?



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm doing a bike rebuild and am planning to rebuild my Ergopower levers; they have had a lot of water entry and feel gritty. 

They are Chorus of around 2012. I have the video and a diagram to help.

Question: where should I, or shouldn't I, add grease. I tend to want to put grease everywhere but know I shouldn't if it's not needed and will only attract dirt. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've only had them apart a few times but my impression is that there is very little if any grease used in the initial assembly. Perhaps on the main pivot shaft, but that's about it.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Very little grease is used in assembling the Ergos - a little on the "G" springs where they contact the index and where they go into the spring carrier, a little grease on the thumb lever return spring, and the on top of the index. That's pretty much it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP has 11-speed so I'd assumed he is talking about Ultrashift - no G springs or carrier.

OP, Ergopower is the earlier name used for shifter prior to the redesign in 2009.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, I messed up in describing - they are ultrashift. 

Thanks for the direction. I will try to limit my urges and not put grease all over everything.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

My only other tip is to do the dissassembly with a tray under. If you loose one of the tiny balls that ride on the detent disc - you are in trouble.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> OP has 11-speed so I'd assumed he is talking about Ultrashift - no G springs or carrier.
> 
> OP, Ergopower is the earlier name used for shifter prior to the redesign in 2009.


You are right, I saw the "Ergopower" in the title and went off that. Didn't even notice the "11s"


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> My only other tip is to do the dissassembly with a tray under. If you loose one of the tiny balls that ride on the detent disc - you are in trouble.


If you have an Ikea near you these make awesome parts trays, and 4 will set you back less than $3.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The picture is from a Centaur Ultrashift rebuild, but you get the idea. There's nothing much holding those 2 little balls, vital to the operation of the shifter, in place. No grease on anything BTW.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good tips and thoughts everyone - thanks! I think I'll get into it next week. If you don't hear back I ruined them and can't show my face.


----------

